# Another Suggestion



## Sycamore624

Saw on another forum where they gave out Annual members awards for like best poster,best screen name,best debater, best poster in each different category and so on..then who ever wins gets a special signature banner they can include that states their award...Just a thought


----------



## Callmedoc

I Think this is a solid idea and may cut down on some of our recent issues. I think an annual get together (planned around a game or whatnot) would be a great idea.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Good ideas here.


----------

